# Calling owners of Bessacar, Ace and Swift Motothomes



## 116887 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi there, I have just been elected Secretary of the Swift Motorhomes Owners Club (lucky old me!) 

I would therefore like to extend an invitation to owners of Bessacar, Ace and Swift badged motorhomes to join us. We are a friendly group who rally regularly both in the UK and occasionally abroad either under our own steam or with GB Privilege. If you would like to know more please either go to our website at swiftmotorhomesownersclub.co.uk or contact me via this Forum.

Happy travelling.

Belair :wave:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SMOC*

Hi

We do have another member on MHF who is connected to the SMOC. I have forgotten who though.

Anyway, welcome to MHF.

Russell


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*a club too far*

Unfortunately being retired, attractive as it may seem your club is a club too far for me! CC , CCC, MHF added together and you are approaching £100 then there's motorhome stopover etc
Barry


----------

